# Hey a little help please



## Jayuice (Mar 15, 2013)

The Alarm for my viper E0890 wont arm the my headlights and light on the alarm just flash but it doesn't chirp and the alarm doesn't activate any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jayuice said:


> The Alarm for my viper E0890 wont arm the my headlights and light on the alarm just flash but it doesn't chirp and the alarm doesn't activate any feedback would be appreciated


 Your in Valet mode, feedback given


----------

